# Hi



## MikeJM (Jul 12, 2004)

Hello All,
My name is Mike. I live in Rochester Hills,MI and I am student at a high school there. Although I do all aspects of theatrical/concert production, I am mainly starting to concentrate on sound. I have known about htis site for a while but just joined tonight. I look foward to posting.
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## The_Guest (Jul 12, 2004)

He's one of mine, go easy on him. ;-)


----------



## MikeJM (Jul 12, 2004)

one of yours?


----------



## dvsDave (Jul 12, 2004)

Welcome aboard, MikeJM! I am your webmaster, dvsDave, and I just wanted to welcome you to the controlbooth.com community! I hope to see you around the site often!

P.S. don't let Jeff give you too hard a time!


----------



## MikeJM (Jul 12, 2004)

Thanks for the welcome Dave. Jeff and I are both sound engineers at the same high school and work on everything together, I am positive we will be giving each other a hard time.


----------



## MikeJM (Jul 12, 2004)

p.s. jeff is one of mine


----------



## The_Guest (Jul 12, 2004)

Ahahaha, that's not what I've heard.


----------

